# fly river turtle 6"



## andycrazymonkey (Feb 15, 2004)

View attachment 41189

View attachment 41190

View attachment 41191

View attachment 41192

View attachment 41193


found it so hard to track one down over here but finally got one after 6 months of searching


----------



## weezplz (Oct 18, 2004)

that thing is nice.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Nce pics you caught there. Cute lil guy


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

i'd get one if i could afford it, they are great turtles. Is that a channa bleheri in with it? I want a pair of those too.


----------



## ILLdose13 (Nov 25, 2004)




----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

thats real cool but dosent it get huge i think i seen jeff corwin catch one


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

so ugly, yet cute...


----------



## andycrazymonkey (Feb 15, 2004)

thanks for the comments guys...and yeh thats a channa bleheri, i have it in with a pair of those a dat and a few others


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

looks verry good


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

syd said:


> thats real cool but dosent it get huge i think i seen jeff corwin catch one
> [snapback]804783[/snapback]​










they get pretty large

and that one is such a fatty


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Nice turtle, looks really healthy!


----------

